# Is anyone looking for some female rats?



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

They are all a year and a half old except precious and jewel which are only a year old. Unfortunately Precious has a tumor. I just can't take it anymore. They are going too soon I must be doing something wrong. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm sorry that Precious has a tumor. Where did you get her from?

I purchased 2 rats from Petsmart and both of them developed tumors at around 14 months. Sometimes there's nothing you can do if the rats are genetically predisposed to getting tumors. If it's a mammary tumor, most of them are benign so she may live quite a bit longer than you'd expect. 

There's a lot of discussion on the boards about the link between diet and tumors. You might want to look around or post on the Nutrition board to see what the healthiest diet would be.


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

Minky said:


> I'm sorry that Precious has a tumor. Where did you get her from?
> 
> I purchased 2 rats from Petsmart and both of them developed tumors at around 14 months. Sometimes there's nothing you can do if the rats are genetically predisposed to getting tumors. If it's a mammary tumor, most of them are benign so she may live quite a bit longer than you'd expect.
> 
> There's a lot of discussion on the boards about the link between diet and tumors. You might want to look around or post on the Nutrition board to see what the healthiest diet would be.


It's benign, also a mammary tumor, and she is 1 year and 6 months old. I just need someone to take them. I feel like I'm not giving them enough attention with the increased hours at my job and that's what I mean by that I'm doing something wrong. I don't think I'm really honestly a threat to their health I just have put too much work and love into their social skills to let them become old and cranky because I don't hold and play with them enough anymore and this recent pets death has me feeling regretful and sad about how often they get held. They need someone who can have them out a lot. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

TheRatPack8 said:


> It's benign, also a mammary tumor, and she is 1 year and 6 months old. I just need someone to take them. I feel like I'm not giving them enough attention with the increased hours at my job and that's what I mean by that I'm doing something wrong. I don't think I'm really honestly a threat to their health I just have put too much work and love into their social skills to let them become old and cranky because I don't hold and play with them enough anymore and this recent pets death has me feeling regretful and sad about how often they get held. They need someone who can have them out a lot.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Where do you live??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

^ St Charles, Missouri
It's on the profile thing, but you must be on a phone so..


----------

